# Webserver Unbunt 7.10 Server Edition ( Linux )



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

Hallo und zwar ich habe einen Webserver gekauft wo  ( Unbunt 7.10 Server Edition ( Linux ) ) Schon vor installiert ist. Jetzt habe ich ihn bei mir zuhause neben mir liegen und bereits mit internet und strom verbunden .Wen ich ihn starte dan steht links immer das er was checkt und rechts OK usw.Mehr macht er dan nicht ISP Config läuft bereits steht auch dran. Wie kan ich mich jetzt mit meinen PC einlogen _? Ich habe schon versucht in den browser einzugbeben http://127.0.0.1:81 Keine verbindung http://127.0.0.1:22 Keine verbindung.Kan mir bitte jemand helfen


----------



## FTC (4. Apr. 2008)

Hast du einen Bildschrim angeschlossen?
Bei mir ist es so:
Einfach Enter drücken und dann steht da:
"Servername login:"
Da gibst du deinen Namen ein und bestätigst, danach das Passwort und du bist eingeloggt.
Wenn du es von einem anderen PC aus machen willst, nimm Putty oder Tunnelier. Das ist sozusagen ein Remotedesktop für die Konsole.

Wenn du keinen Usernamen von der Firma mitgeteilt bekommen hast, kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.

MfG
FTC


----------



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

Ja genau so ist es bei mir auch aber wen ich den user name eingebe und dan enter drücke steht password aber bei password kan ich garnichts eingeben keine taste bei username geht es aber


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2008)

Es ist normal, dass er beim Passwort nichts anzeigt. Tipp das Passwort ein und drücke dann auf Enter.


----------



## FTC (4. Apr. 2008)

Kannst du wirklich nichts  eingeben? Bei mir ist es halt so das ich nicht sehe was ich eingebe, d.h. der Zeiger bewegt sich nicht. Wenn ich dann Enter drücke wird die Eingabe trtotzdem gewertet 

Edit: Zu spät  

MfG
FTC


----------



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

ok jetzt bin ich glaub ich drinne jetzt stand da dran wan ich mich eingelogt habe usw und jetzt steht das 

root@ubuntu:~# und dan kan ich was eigeben und dan -bash: das was ich eingeben habe command not found 

Wie kan ich jetzt alles einstellen ? Wie kan ich mich in die ISPConfig als Administrator einlogen ?


OK ich hab es schon ...! 

Jetzt aber ich bin jetzt im Login feld bei ISPConfig ist der login name und das pw gleich wie man sich normal einlogen kan ?
Oder kan man die login daten irgentwie ändern oder muss der anbieter mir noch die login daten geben ?


----------



## FTC (4. Apr. 2008)

Standartmäßig ist der Loginname, wie auch das Passwort: admin
Das lässt sich dann nach dem Einloggen ändern.

MfG
FTC


----------



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

Danke es geht danke danke


----------



## bAsHer (4. Apr. 2008)

Ich denke mal das ich auch ports frei schalten muss welche wären das dan ?

Wie kan ich einen user erstellen ?

Muss ich da Kunde Neu oder Anbieter Neu ? ?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2008)

> Ich denke mal das ich auch ports frei schalten muss welche wären das dan ?


Auf dem ISPConfig Server nicht, ber Du wirst bestimmte Ports auf Deinem Router zum Server forwarden müssen. Je nachdem, was Du machen willst sind das http, https, pop3, imap, smtp, ssh und port 81 für ISPConfig.



> Wie kan ich einen user erstellen ?


1) Handbuch lesen 

a) Neuen Kunden anlegen.
b) Neue Websiete anlegen.
c) Neuen User Anlegen.


----------

